# oh no. Left the water heater on with no water in tank!



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

will leaving the water heater on when tank empty affect the heater? Van has been laid up since Dec 10th but electric comes on for 2 hrs a day. Afraid to tell hubby what I've done. Can't put water in to test it as too cold at present and snowing.

Do you think its ok or not or is there something I should do before using it again?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chrisgog...I feel for you ! Snap ! We've just been away for a couple of days and I turned the water heater on before the tank had filled. The water did not heat up when the tank was eventually filled and the electric heater turned on so we put it onto gas and this did the trick. Next morning something seemed to have re-set itself as the water heated up with the electric heater. We had no more problems. 

Hope you are as lucky !

(If there is anyone out there who can tell us what reset or whatever it did we'd be grateful)

G


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hope mine works too. Will have to check it this weekend now.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

DON'T TELL HUBBY TIL AFTER YOU HAVE CHECKED IT :wink:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

There should be a safety cut-out: it may auto-reset or need resetting manualy: If the latter it is most likely a red button somewhere that has popped out and needs re-popping.

This is not the definitive answer; I only write from experience.

I found that the water heater failed to work on my van after purchase and the cut-out had popped. Unfortunately it didn't work when reset either because the heater element had 'burned out' too.

Better fortune for you I hope.

H


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chrisgog, if it's a Carver ( Truma ) water heater there is a good chance that the little red reset button has popped out as ingram suggests. I think they are set to pop out if the water temp goes much above 70 degrees. I would imagine that with no water in the tank it would quickly reach that temp and switch itself off. On the older ones you have to push it back in to reset it. If you have a look at the end of the heater you should see the button and when you eventually refill with water remember to push it in and it should then work ok. Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> will leaving the water heater on when tank empty affect the heater? Van has been laid up since Dec 10th but electric comes on for 2 hrs a day. Afraid to tell hubby what I've done. Can't put water in to test it as too cold at present and snowing.


Is it hubby's job to dran the water from heater?
If so it's his job to check the heater switch is off.

If it_is_his job then tell him right away. Let_him_suffer.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> will leaving the water heater on when tank empty affect the heater? Van has been laid up since Dec 10th but electric comes on for 2 hrs a day. Afraid to tell hubby what I've done. Can't put water in to test it as too cold at present and snowing.
> 
> Do you think its ok or not or is there something I should do before using it again?


Most water heaters have an overheat protection. If you are lucky (probably should say unless you are unlucky) this will have cut in before any damage.

Don't know which boiler you have.

The Carver Cascade had a red button on the end which would reset the cut-out.

For reassurance, extracted from the current Truma Ultrastore instructions --- "The electrical heating element is fitted with an excess temperature cut-out. In event of a fault, switch off at the control panel, wait 5 minutes, then switch on again."

(Elsewhere it does add that it would be a good idea to check that the boiler was full with water before attempting the above  )


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have drained the hot water tank ....always do during the winter months and I have an isolation valve fitted so that we can use the cold system without filling the hot side....

So prompted by Chrigog's story I have just been out to the van and stuck a piece of red vinyl tape over the Immersion heater switch to hold it in the off position. That should remind me not to turn it on.

Also our switch is situated on the inside wall of the wardrobe...very easy to knock into the on position when ferreting about for the right coat :lol: 

All the advice about the reset button is spot on.....hope it works

Mike


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> DON'T TELL HUBBY TIL AFTER YOU HAVE CHECKED IT :wink:


hope he dont read this forum then

Motorhomer


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I forgot to switch off the water heater too! It does not seem to have caused a problem and has reset itself automatically. :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> will leaving the water heater on when tank empty affect the heater? Van has been laid up since Dec 10th but electric comes on for 2 hrs a day. Afraid to tell hubby what I've done. Can't put water in to test it as too cold at present and snowing.
> 
> Do you think its ok or not or is there something I should do before using it again?


The first thing you should do is lie. I have used this method many times and sometimes it works and is worth the risk. Alternatively the full frontal method of attack is good and burst into the bathroom while your husband is in the bath, (always defenceless when naked) and accuse him of running the heater without any water in it. He will of course try to deny it but all women know that denying anything is tantermount to owning up. 8)

p.s. You can now get divorces done on the internet quite cheaply


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Gosh Pusser,do you then have to watch the body language? 8O


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks all. We have a truma heater but I cannot see a red button anywhere. I know where the yellow leaver is for draining but still trying to find the red button.
The heater is in the base of our wardrobe so I look down on it. Its 2 and half years old so would love to know where this magic red button is.
Any ideas as I have been looking with a torch all over it?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Go to :-- http://www.trumauk.com/

You will find information on their products including annotated exploded diagrams; I just had a quick look and think you may find your answer there.

Harvey


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> Thanks all. We have a truma heater but I cannot see a red button anywhere. I know where the yellow leaver is for draining but still trying to find the red button.
> The heater is in the base of our wardrobe so I look down on it. Its 2 and half years old so would love to know where this magic red button is.
> Any ideas as I have been looking with a torch all over it?


First thing to do is to (switch off for at least 5 minutes and) fill it and see if the water heats.

If it's a boiler only (I don't think there is a switch/button) it should just reset.

If it's a combi (heating and water) there is an overheat reset switch (but I think this is associated with space heating overheating, not the water element being left on).

The red button is for the Carver, not the Truma.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone but never found that magical red button. 
Just loaded the van for the NEC and tested the hot water and it works. Saved again.
Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Glad it hasn't caused a problem and I'll join you in that great sigh of relief.

Did you ever tell your husband?


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Yes. Last night!!!!!!!!
He was in a good mood so I thought he could take it. Will be in a better mood when he comes home tonight and I tell him its fixed.
Chris


----------

